
Learning fine motor coordination changes the brain - conse_lad
https://www.unibas.ch/en/News-Events/News/Uni-Research/Reaching-and-Grasping.html
======
ProxCoques
I wonder if this has neuroplastic similarities with some research (too lazy to
find it right now) on using non-dominant hands for operations like brushing
teeth?

Perhaps we should all practice walking down stairs while holding a rather full
glass of wine as we get older (then chugging it triumphantly if we reach the
bottom without spilling it)?

~~~
tsumnia
I'd say yes. Elderly people speak about how doing activity and crafts helps
"keep their mind sharp" and further, deliberate practice theory says that if
you continue to purposefully practice you will improve.

I think at some point as teenagers we just start thinking we were "above" some
types of practice because we are "adults" and only children need to do X.

------
Mirioron
I wonder if you could get a similar effect from using a mouse. We know how
compelling computer use can be and if that could offer a similar benefit then
that would be amazing.

------
qnsi
I thought everything changes the brain? Even reading this comment changes your
brain...

